# Earlier P2K and DCC, what does and does not need to be done?



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok.

I've got a 10 pack of NCE D13SRJ decoders(ones with the harness).

Picked up a couple 8-9 pin connectors as well(testing, might use, etc).

These are all older P2K, think tan box and both shades of blue box. 

4 GPs now, 2 will need to be hardwired(ugly prior job andancient decoders), 2 have 8pin sockets available.

1 SD7, haven't opened it up to look yet(ancient decoder).

What does and does not need to be done, I want to do it once and right.

I see hardwire only for some folks, some use adapters, some keep the light board, some don't etc.

I can order 50 LED bulbs w/ wire leads and be done with it. Same goes for some small shrink wrap as well as resistors for the LEDs.

Just want to do it once, for the cheapest proper cost.

I find different information almost everywhere I look


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most decoder light output is 12 v DC. So if you will
be converting to LEDs you'll need current limiting
resistors. 470 ohms likely will do it, might need 
1,000 ohms.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

while you have the shells off, it may be a good idea to check the axle drive gears for cracks or splits ... 
apparantly this was a relatively common problem for some Proto loco's ..
I do have some Protos, but they haven't been on a layout for some time, but were good 'back then'


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I imagine there are various ways you could approach this, it would be a case of horses for courses, in other words on a case by case basis. There would be no need to keep the light boards. You might find these installation pictures useful although they don't feature your D13SRJ the principles are the same.

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...d_Edition/Proto2000_RS27_Limited_Edition.html

In this case you would remove the original board and the dummy DCC board and wire your D13SRJ to the corresponding wires.

If you could post some pics of the chassis you have we could advise rather better.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I imagine there are various ways you could approach this, it would be a case of horses for courses, in other words on a case by case basis. There would be no need to keep the light boards. You might find these installation pictures useful although they don't feature your D13SRJ the principles are the same.
> 
> http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...d_Edition/Proto2000_RS27_Limited_Edition.html
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I have both the old style and the newer style lighting boards. I was debating keeping parts or pieces of them as the instructions say.

I picked up D13SRJs from NCE with the harnesses, now just waiting for my LEDs to come in and resistors. I am going the hardwire route and going into them once and be done with it

I figure it will be easier and more reliable in the long run.


----------

